# Reasons to not use dish liquid to wash your pup...



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I found this and thought it would help to explain why it's not good to use dish washing liquid too much on your pet. I know many like to use Dawn for fleas, but Dawn is a grease-cutter that will strip your pets fir of it's natural oils. They use Dawn to get the oil off sea animals and gulls from oil spills.

I really like your blog and how you have it set up. Your doggie is so adorable. Your concept and idea of acquiring a natural shampoo for your animal is very honorable and noble.As a dog groomer for over ten years and a veterinary student, I would just like to add that using a dish washing soap of any kind is not the best for your animals. The reason being is because the pH levels for a dog is in the range of pH 5.5-7.7 depending on the breed of the dog and other factors. Shampoo being used shouldn’t have levels higher than that medically stated. A dogs shampoo should be of an alkaline solution NOT acidic. The acidic levels in the apple cider vinegar and dish washing soap is way too high. With levels that high you are allowing bacteria killed at alkaline levels run rampart producing an over abundance that leads to a number of skin issues.That being said the use of a dish washing soap pH levels are so high that it actually dries the beautiful natural coat causing a host of problems. I have been a witness to this problem in a dog grooming shop where Dawn was being used to wash the dogs and not a pH balanced dog shampoo. Owners would bring there dogs back to the shop complaining about constant scratching after grooming visits. When the owners sold the shop and pH balanced dog shampoo was utilized the complaints stopped. For a more safe approach use products that are more alkaline more basic and not acidic.

Here is easy to make shampoo recipes:
Shampoo for Dogs - Homemade and Natural Shampoo for Your Pet | PetCareRx


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Good point, Lisa. I use baby shampoo only around Lulu's eye area in case it were to get in her eyes. Otherwise, I use only dog shampoo. Also, as important to me as what type of shampoo is how often.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

The one time that Odie had fleas, I just used her regular all natural puppy safe shampoo and it worked! The fleas came right off in the bath. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh I could NEVER use dish soap for my Baby ! Only natural dog shampoo for us <3 
Thanks for sharing XOXO


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

We really need to stop with all these chemicals. They're in everything. Many won't because they want that wonderful fragrance or don't want to take 2 seconds to read a label or just flat out don't believe chemicals are doing any harm if the dog aint showing any physical signs. It's only when the dog starts getting sick, or get cancer, or problems arise that make people rethink things, but sometimes it's too late. If everyone loves themselves and there pets and starts to take matters into their own hands, these companies will become more attentive to our needs in order for them to stay in business. 

Just heard on the news this morning the Cheerios is going to start making their product with Non-GMO ingrediants!! That means the companies loosing money because more and more people are looking for what's good for them!! That's a great thing people!!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> The one time that Odie had fleas, I just used her regular all natural puppy safe shampoo and it worked! The fleas came right off in the bath.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Exactly!! I've read so many articles that say if your pup is healthy and on a good diet, that fleas won't be as big of a problem to manage. The proof is in the pudding!!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Wow I never realised some people use dish washing soap to wash their dogs. I don't even want that stuff on my hands because it dries my skin so much. I always use washing gloves. I prefer homemade natural shampoos, even for myself.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

coco_little_bear said:


> Wow I never realised some people use dish washing soap to wash their dogs. I don't even want that stuff on my hands because it dries my skin so much. I always use washing gloves. I prefer homemade natural shampoos, even for myself.


Yea, I've been making many homemade products too. I'd love to hear your recipe for your shampoo. Maybe we need to start a Homemade thread of products for humans and chis! Lol


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> Yea, I've been making many homemade products too. I'd love to hear your recipe for your shampoo. Maybe we need to start a Homemade thread of products for humans and chis! Lol


I know someone who swears by apple cider vinegar and coconut oil for her hair! I haven't been brave enough to try it yet on my long hair, but it sounds interesting! I have a couple of awesome books with recipes and reviews of all natural products. It's crazy what chemicals they can sneak into things under different names. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Yea, I've been making many homemade products too. I'd love to hear your recipe for your shampoo. Maybe we need to start a Homemade thread of products for humans and chis! Lol


That could be a good idea.  At the moment for my own shampoo I use a mixture of coconut milk, almond oil and pure castile soap and I love it!



KrystalLeigh said:


> I know someone who swears by apple cider vinegar and coconut oil for her hair! I haven't been brave enough to try it yet on my long hair, but it sounds interesting! I have a couple of awesome books with recipes and reviews of all natural products. It's crazy what chemicals they can sneak into things under different names.


Interesting! I often do coconut oil hair treatments, but I never tried apple cider vinegar.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

I put pure coconut oil in my hair all the time... It works great as a conditioning treatment... I also use it on my face as a moisturizer... I love the stuff!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Is that the same coconut oil that's on the grocery store shelf?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

zellko said:


> Is that the same coconut oil that's on the grocery store shelf?


Yep! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

